
Guy Kawasaki: My iPhone Review - mattjaynes
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/06/my-iphone-revie.html
======
Tichy
What is the rationale behind limiting the iPhone to one carrier?

I used to think there is too much hype around the iPhone, but lately I wonder
if maybe it really is a big deal for Apple: suppose the success of iTunes
depends to a large part on iPods. More and more phones become decent enough
MP3 players to make iPods superfluous. Hence the whole iTunes business could
be at stake with the iPhone?

~~~
jsjenkins168
Apple had to pair with a carrier and offer exclusive rights in order to get
back in return what they wanted. The ability to control the plan purchasing
via iTunes, selling the iPhone out of Apple stores, sell songs directly via
iTunes, etc. Carriers still hold the key so it was really the only way Apple
could do these things.

And yeah, the end result is that the user is the one who suffers..

------
dawie
I saw this earlier today, but I didn't really like the article. Its not an
iPhone review, its an AT&T; Review.

~~~
KB
The title is somewhat misleading but, I'm not sure I agree with your
assessment that this is not an iPhone review. Consider the fact that when you
purchase an iPhone you instantly become married to AT&T; (in Guy's personal
opinion.... AT&T;'s not so great customer service as well) for 2 years. Not to
mention having to pay the monthly service fees to AT&T; to keep the iPhone up
and running.

